
Looking for technical co-founder, with a side of integrity.   - linkekeke
I don't if its just me, but does having a business background add no real value to the start up community? It seems like if I am to pursue a route into high tech, the technical guy has all the power to control the direction of a startup.<p>Currently, I am looking for a technical co-founder to help with the programming of a mobile application. I am currently applied to MassChallenge, check us out here: http://masschallenge.org/content/vesync<p>Our past co-founder put in little to no work, and has recently "resigned", due to the immense pressures of "too much work". I am looking for there a candidate that is willing to work part-time in helping me build Vesync from the ground up. I may not have funding but I have the drive to take up all the responsibilities of the marketing and business end. You would only have to program on your spare time. I am looking for a technical co-founder who has the commitment to actually build something together. If that is you, please message me back!
======
HerraBRE
Without knowing anything about the relationship between you and your previous
co-founder, the fact that you don't hesitate to bad-mouth him and his
contributions in public like this is a huge, gigantic red flag.

Re-read your post with the words 'technical' and 'business' swapped. Do you
want to work with that person?

~~~
linkekeke
I do not understand how you find this "bad mouthing", since my ex co-founder
did not put in any work. I am just stating the truth of his work ethic and
contribution. Also I left my co-founder anonymous, so that his image would not
be tarnished.

~~~
HerraBRE
Remember, we don't know anything about your ex co-founder. So it's not about
whether you are right or wrong, it's just that anything to do with him is
completely irrelevant - bringing him up can only hurt your pitch.

The fact that you complain about him (and the power imbalance between
tech/business founders) instead of explaining why you and your project are
awesome is really off-putting.

You're looking for a co-founder: you should be selling yourself and selling
your project!

~~~
ffumarola
This x 1,000,000

I'm a business guy (with some front end tech skills) and I found the rant
about power imbalance whiny, at best.

~~~
linkekeke
I'm 100% sure you wouldn't have done anything to be helpful anyways. If I
wanted to talk to a troll, I would've went under a bridge.

~~~
ffumarola
You have a pretty piss poor attitude. I'm not trolling, just calling it as I
see it.

I would work on that problem first before trying to get a cofounder.

~~~
linkekeke
Funny thing is no one asked you. Obviously, you would only do this on the
internet, try "calling it as you see it" in real life, see what happens.

~~~
ffumarola
Cheers, good luck.

------
linkekeke
To clarify, I have been cold calling, email, and networking with many
individuals to get advice on building a successful startup. My ex co-founder
who joined said he would also do his part, however, he avoided most of his
duties and never helped with anything substantial. I am not asking for much,
just the same amount as any entrepreneur working on their startup. Also we are
both undergraduate students, that may help even out the thought process.

------
ffumarola
How do you know he can code it all "in his spare time?"

~~~
linkekeke
He won't be able to. It's not a one man job, however, it is possible to code
out a demo. I have some cs friends who are willing to help out, but are not
fully committed to be a technical leader. In a sense, I am looking for a
technical co-founder who will be able to commit enough and lead a few other
friends of mine that are willing to help out.

